# 4 Song Tune Testing



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

So I was reading a thread yesterday or the day before about the person wasn't happy with the tune. That's not what this is about, but I don't recall who said it, but of the the members said he would allow the customer to pick 4 songs to ensure they are happy with the tune. I thought what a cool I idea, then I realized I had no idea really what I would chose.

So, let's have some fun and list 4 songs if you could only chose 4. List the song and why you would chose the song. I will start out.

1. Tool - 7empest
This song sounds amazing in FLAC, the whole album does really. I think it will exercise all the various parts of the spectrum, Tool is known for having quality recordings.
2. Mushroomhead - A Requiem For Tomorrow
This song is better than the original Enigma song I chose. Has good vocals and a strong midbass.
3. Post Malone - Rockstar
Sometime I just want to bump, my single IDMax12 did ok, but I wanted to rattle my rear-view mirror loose. I would like to be happy with the bump.
4. Slipknot - People=****
Stress test, I like old Slipknot and I like it loud when in angry driving mode.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

1) The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats (long version)
I have listened to this song in several dozen vehicles, some with every day systems and some with $40,000 no-expense-spared systems. In my previous build, it was one of my demo/tune songs. I know every nuance of this recording. It’s just one of the best sounding (through a nice system) songs I can think of. Tell me your head isn’t bobbing just thinking about this song. 😂









The Safety Dance (Extended Dance Version) by Men Without Hats


Listen to The Safety Dance (Extended Dance Version) by Men Without Hats on Apple Music. 1981. Duration: 4:38




music.apple.com














2) Seven - Prince
Same reasons as above. I know every note of this song. I would be able to point out any deficiencies right off. 









7 by Prince & The New Power Generation


Listen to 7 by Prince & The New Power Generation on Apple Music. 1992. Duration: 5:10




music.apple.com














3) Princess of the Dawn - Accept
Once again, I’ve loved this song since the first time I heard it (many moons ago). I listen to it almost daily. I know exactly how it should sound.









Princess of the Dawn by Accept


Listen to Princess of the Dawn by Accept on Apple Music. 1983. Duration: 6:15




music.apple.com














4) Holy Wars…The Punishment Due - Megadeth
This would probably be my pick if I could only listen to one song for all eternity. When I started out learning guitar, this is what I told the instructor I wanted to play by year’s end. It wasn’t easy. I literally know every note of every instrument on this song. If something isn’t being reproduced correctly, I’ll know it. The only person that knows this song better than I do is Dave. 😂









Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth


Listen to Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth on Apple Music. 1990. Duration: 6:35




music.apple.com


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Runs off to listen to Megadeath. Love that song, haven't heard it in years. We need a headbanging emoji.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

The Boy Who Stole The Blues - Might Mo Rodgers - stole this from Nick but is a great metric for checking attack and mid/tweet cohesion in the first 10-15 seconds, then vocals are dead center and has a very well recorded drum intro for midbass

Chocolate Chip Trip - Tool - As stated above, quality mastering. Crazy wide staging if you have it and more detail than most systems can produce.

Beer - Reel Big Fish - very fast and lively track with a lot going on. Great upper sub bass line, one of my favorite sounding snare drums and a ton of dynamics.

I Will Survive (Live a FIP) - Musica Nuda - strings that will make your mids and midbass cry if you don’t have resonance in check. Brilliant vocals. A gem from the PS Sound playlists. Will humble a lot of systems. 

Die MF Die - Dope - very cool panning effect to start the song, face melting but clean distortion and a surprise mid 20hz drop that is a very happy surprise on systems with strong low end extension.

Sorry I know that was 5 lol

Bonus tracks I always play during demo/testing:

Diggin on James Brown - Tower of Power
Money for Nothing - Dire Straits 
Psycho - Post Malone
Thriller / Black or White - MJ
Elephants on Ice Skates - Brian Bromberg
6’s to 9’s - Big Wild


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Chocolate Chip Trip - Tool - As stated above, quality mastering. Crazy wide staging if you have it and more detail than most systems can produce.
> Die MF Die - Dope - very cool panning effect to start the song, face melting but clean distortion and a surprise mid 20hz drop that is a very happy surprise on systems with strong low end extension.


The first time I heard Chocolate Chip, I thought WTF is this? Stupid song, but damn it sound cool. Will definitely be played shortly after my system is done. I love Dope, when that song comes on it get max volume immediately.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

😃 

I'm not like every one here. Obviously I'm off my rocker some times. I have no explanation to none besides I'm a total basshead. These are songs after put on after I did some Auto tuning on the Helix 🙈

Put on- Jeezy 

To the moon- Jnr Choi 

Bad bunny- Dos mil 16

Lil Wayne- leather so soft.

Lol sorry guys. I'm a strange one.

I've found a new love for lately.

Hotel California 

And 

Stair way to heaven 

Hopefully this thread will open my eyes to some new stuff so I'll follow along for the ride.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> The first time I heard Chocolate Chip, I thought WTF is this? Stupid song, but damn it sound cool. Will definitely be played shortly after my system is done. I love Dope, when that song comes on it get max volume immediately.


The chimes and sparkle initially and them kick drum and toms towards the end of the track are such a good crescendo to a weird and fantastic track.

i was actually measuring my listening levels on my drive home today and now realize why my ears are a little tired from 5 hours of highway driving today. My avg listening levels hover from 98-105ish when I’m doing 70-75 mph.

Got over 110 on that Dope song above cause it’s so hard not to crank. It’s at these extremities that Utopias really show their strength, I’m confident since I put them in that I listen 5 db louder on average. For better or for worse lol. But, I digress.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Hotel California and Stair Way to Heaven are classics. I use to use the live version of Hotel California to test my system.


----------



## nauc1 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

It's good to know i'm not the only one.
I usually use 

Since I've Been Loving You - Daniel Castro

Next to You - Darude

Jomsviking (album) - Amon Amarth

Ice Cream - BlackPink


----------



## nauc1 (11 mo ago)

i heard Arc Audio uses this


----------



## Promodmerc (Oct 10, 2021)

Jethro Tull Fat Man

Dire Straits Money For Nothing

AC/DC It's a Long Way To The Top

Phil Collins In the Air Tonight.


----------



## Tommygun41x (2 mo ago)

I don’t have any to share but a big shout out to all. I’m probably going to listen to every song listed to try and dial mine in.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Hotel California and Stair Way to Heaven are classics. I use to use the live version of Hotel California to test my system.


My New Year’s Resolution this year is to not listen to the live version of Hotel California. We need some time apart.


nauc1 said:


> i heard Arc Audio uses this


Also in my Top 20. so much going on. 

Most tracks by Smilk or Infected Mushroom are great tracks to test a system on.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Great topic. Key factor is knowing the material intimately, there is no shortage of great music. Decent headphones in the bathroom helps. 
I do the 3-5 songs because your most likely not going to be hearing the same after that and should give your ears a break. 
@Bertholemey is the ultimate source. If he doesn't have it he's downloaded it before the track is over.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Impossible Bill said:


> Great topic. Key factor is knowing the material intimately, there is no shortage of great music. Decent headphones in the bathroom helps.
> I do the 3-5 songs because your most likely not going to be hearing the same after that and should give your ears a break.
> @Bertholemey is the ultimate source. If he doesn't have it he's downloaded it before the track is over.


I'm almost certain it was you I stole the idea from. I've never heard of Smilk and will definitely check out some of the others.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Too $hort - The Ghetto
Because it’s smooth as hell and clean AF 
Dire Straits - You And Your Friend
Great male vocals along with everything else going on. 
Ghost Rider - Felt
Because when it kicks in it’ll rip your face off
Sara Bareilles - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Live at the Variety Playhouse)
Just a great female vocal track


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Centipede - Knife Party will quickly test the limits of a sub system. Warning, be careful with volume at first.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

outkast speakerboxx/love below is probably one of the cleanest hip-hop albums ever recorded. as much as i like gritty hip-hop tracks they do nothing for this type of listening. obviously pick the top 5 tracks from that double album.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> I'm almost certain it was you I stole the idea from. I've never heard of Smilk and will definitely check out some of the others.


Not stolen, enhanced. Is great to get a variety to test for different things. I kind of work that way. I listen to groups of vocal tracks, then move to drums, strings, horns to keep tweaking before starting over.
The last I played and tuned were

Seal cover of Mad World
Its voice has a unique character and he can hit consonants pretty hard. Add an orchestra and some big bass notes
Mad World

Jewel - Foolish Games
There's a version with Kelly Clarkson and her breathy, nasal voice has a unique sound
Better variety than Celine and Barbara Streisand in Tell Him I think
Foolish Games

Pantera - This Love
Great drum production, dimebag and cool vocal tracks.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Impossible Bill said:


> Not stolen, enhanced. Is great to get a variety to test for different things. I kind of work that way. I listen to groups of vocal tracks, then move to drums, strings, horns to keep tweaking before starting over.
> The last I played and tuned were
> 
> Seal cover of Mad World
> ...












My Mad World


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> View attachment 360361
> 
> 
> My Mad World


You had to go cursive with autotune. I'm taking your fuses away.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

This is killing me!! So many good songs that I haven’t heard, and I’m still weeks out from having my system up and running. I’ll be checked into rehab before this new build is done. Seriously, I’ve been short tempered and irritable, bad insomnia, bad dreams when I can sleep, and I can’t focus on anything other than car audio. If I don’t get get an audio fix soon, I’ll lose my freaking mind. I always knew my system gave me peace, but I never fully understood how addicted to it I had become. I’ve said it before, but it is literally a drug and I’m experiencing horrific withdrawals. 😩

Carry on…excellent thread, but I’ll have to avoid it for a while.


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Just get these in the meantime. Its a tuning aid.
Headphones


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Impossible Bill said:


> Not stolen, enhanced. Is great to get a variety to test for different things. I kind of work that way. I listen to groups of vocal tracks, then move to drums, strings, horns to keep tweaking before starting over.
> The last I played and tuned were
> 
> Seal cover of Mad World
> ...


All those are good tracks. I liked listenting to Dido years ago, great vocals. Seal has amazing vocals.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

saltyone said:


> This is killing me!! So many good songs that I haven’t heard, and I’m still weeks out from having my system up and running. I’ll be checked into rehab before this new build is done. Seriously, I’ve been short tempered and irritable, bad insomnia, bad dreams when I can sleep, and I can’t focus on anything other than car audio. If I don’t get get an audio fix soon, I’ll lose my freaking mind. I always knew my system gave me peace, but I never fully understood how addicted to it I had become. I’ve said it before, but it is literally a drug and I’m experiencing horrific withdrawals. 😩
> 
> Carry on…excellent thread, but I’ll have to avoid it for a while.


You and me both. Been without since June. Getting close though. For now my B&W headphones have to suffice.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> View attachment 360361
> 
> 
> My Mad World


This version of Mad world,,,, it was used in the Gears of War game trailer and stuck with me since. 





As for my 4 songs, I'll have to think about it. Nothing in particular, just 4 songs I've listened to a million times.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

speaking of video game trailers. I think I’ve watched this trailer at least a thousand times as an 18 yr old college kid. It stills gives me goosebumps 15 years later. Paging @you asked






I’ve struggled to find that tempo rendition of the composition used in the trailer. Chopin’s Raindrops Prelude.

Even if you don’t enjoy video games, close your eyes for 90 seconds and enjoy my favorite piano sequence of all time. I think it’s very moving and emotional.

edit. A better quality full version


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> This version of Mad world,,,, it was used in the Gears of War game trailer and stuck with me since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is the one from Donnie Darko


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

RickWilson said:


> speaking of video game trailers. I think I’ve watched this trailer at least a thousand times as an 18 yr old college kid. It stills gives me goosebumps 15 years later. Paging @you asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my arithmetic is right, that would make you 33. For some reason I thought you were older. Your younger than me. 😃 that would make you a damn millennial too.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> This version of Mad world,,,, it was used in the Gears of War game trailer and stuck with me since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the one from Donnie darko


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> If my arithmetic is right, that would make you 33. For some reason I thought you were older. Your younger than me. 😃 that would make you a damn millennial too.


Yessir. 51 year old man soul in a 33 year old body.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

RickWilson said:


> Yessir. 51 year old man soul in a 33 year old body.


I'm the opposite... I'm a 16 y old boy stuck in a 36 year old body. Lol 😃


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> This version of Mad world,,,, it was used in the Gears of War game trailer and stuck with me since.


That version was in Donnie Darko too. I think it's a better version of the song honestly but Seal's version is a better test of a system.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

49 here and my post Marine Corps body is aged around 85 years. I’m a fine wine. 😂


----------



## Impossible Bill (9 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I'm the opposite... I'm a 16 y old boy stuck in a 36 year old body. Lol 😃


I totally get that. One of my 15 year old daughters does a great Halsey in the mall impression you'd love 
Mallsey


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

My test/demo playlist.

Some songs on this playlist I'm listening for specific things in tracks when tuning. Others are just great to listen to.

I put a variety of stuff on it. A good system should play everything.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Four is not enough, but here goes...

Blood Sweat & Tears - Blues, Pt. 2
Incredible punchy, snappy drums, killer bass guitar, horns...

Metallica - Shortest Straw
Probably my all-time favorite heavy metal song. Brutal crunch and kick drum.

Pink Floyd - Echoes
Huge Pink Floyd fan, and because nothing else compares...

Jimi Hendrix - Fire
Great kick drum and bass guitar, and all-around great song. If this one sounds good, I know it can't be far off.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

if i had to pick four...

lindsey stirling's we found love - 






> a lot going on but they're distinct enough to pull it apart for critical listening.
> 
> female vocals, male vocals, lots of percussion instruments, violins, and bass sweeps down to 20hz.
> 
> ...


lake street dive's i want you back - 






> there's a version on youtube of them playing this live on a boston street corner. it's worth a watch
> 
> cd version has okay dynamics - Album details - Dynamic Range DB
> 
> four musicians. man on trumpet on the left, woman on upright bass slightly left of center, female vocal center. guy on drums in the back. good vocal dynamics, should be full without being boomy shouldn't sound cupped/masked. upright bass should be balanced but full. accompaniment should have a large sound. space should sound larger than the vehicle. kick drum should be full and up front. rachael price has an awesome voice.


zuckerman and midori - js bach concerto for 2 violins, 1 vivace - 






> cd version of this album has good dynamics - Album details - Dynamic Range DB
> 
> this is two dueling violins, one LC and one RC with the orchestra behind them. soloists should have pretty stable positions on your sound stage as they play through their music. they highlight soundstage issues with levels, EQ work, and time alignment. cellos and bass should have good impact and details, on the RC and R.
> 
> note: midor was sixteen years old when she recorded this.


wiener philharmoniker & john williams - imperial march 






> good dynamics on cd - Album details - Dynamic Range DB
> 
> i use this for tonality, particularly for how the system plays the piccolo flute (apparent around 2:20+)


honorable mentions:

simply three - rolling in the deep
yo-yo ma and the silk road ensemble - st james infirmary blues
rhiannon giddens - love we almost had


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Four is not enough, but here goes...
> 
> Blood Sweat & Tears - Blues, Pt. 2
> Incredible punchy, snappy drums, killer bass guitar, horns...
> ...


I know it's not enough, but that is the point which is to get the 4 best and most important to the listener. Definitely some great songs I never would have thought of. One of my favorite Pink Floyd albums is The Division Bell.

A band I haven't seen mentioned yet is The Scorpions. Specifically their re-release that have been redone. House of Cards is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

4 tracks is entirely to hard.

I’d say the live hotel California and keb mo -suitcase track from nicks play list are at top.

Had my little brother smiling ear to ear with those two.

Money for nothing after every install.

Dire straits, Fleetwood Mac, steely Dan, Chris Isaak, and electronic music for daily listening 👍


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> I know it's not enough, but that is the point which is to get the 4 best and most important to the listener. Definitely some great songs I never would have thought of. One of my favorite Pink Floyd albums is The Division Bell.
> 
> A band I haven't seen mentioned yet is The Scorpions. Specifically their re-release that have been redone. House of Cards is one of my favorite songs.


I wasn't complaining or criticizing in any way. 

Yeah, Division Bell is excellent. I love virtually all Pink Floyd. Gilmour is God. 

Haven't heard their new stuff yet. Still Loving You is my all-time favorite Scorpions song. Used to have a few of their albums back in the day. Some MSG too.

Great thread, by the way! I'm looking forward to discovering a lot of great stuff I'm not so familiar with or have never heard of.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

1. Sidewinder by Avenged Sevenfold. 
- It's a 7-minute track that really puts a system through a workout. Not necessarily in terms of frequency response - I really don't know what range it covers. But rather in the different types of sounds a system has to reproduce. Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan was one of the most talented drummers I've ever heard. Pretty much any song from the City of Evil, Avenged Sevenfold (self-titled), and Nightmare (played by Mike Portnoy because Sullivan died before he could record, but the tracks were written by Sullivan) albums is a master class in drums, IMHO. And this is one of his better ones. 
- Synester Gates is a very talented guitarist, and A7X does a lot of fun dueling guitar stuff
- The song goes from a heavier, metalcore style song and changes to more of an islandy feel for the last few minutes, with Spanish guitar, bongo drums, etc. 

2. On the Charts by Dreamcar
- I just feel like this is a high quality recording. Even playing on my phone speakers, the vocals are crisp and clear, the drums are pleasantly bouncy, and there's a fun, funky little bass line and some synth work. Sounds that are a little unique in modern music. 

3. Hoist the Colors. Written by Hans Zimmer for one of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies. Specifically the version performed by MALINDA, Bobby Bass, Lauren Paley, and Colm R McGuinness. 
- Beautiful vocal. MALINDA has this haunting quality to her voice. Bobby Bass sings as his name would suggest. It's just a really nice piece to test how a system reproduces different ranges of the human voice simultaneously. 

4. It's Over from Terminator 2, by Brad Fiedel
- Nostalgia. Maybe the first film I ever saw that REALLY drove home the breadth of emotions cinema can elicit, as well as the first where I remember noticing how much the soundtrack played into it. 
- I also think it's a challenging song. Lots of great strings (which I've always been partial to). Good range. And it just feels *big*. I've always felt that orchestral music like this is the best at making me just stop and soak it in. 

Honorable mentions because I like to cheat:

Damn! by Youngbloodz. Not sure how low it goes, but one of my favorite bass-heavy songs
Jurassic Park theme, for many of the same reasons I mentioned for the Terminator song
Greyen by MergingMoon. Just a lot coming at you at once, and I really enjoy the kick drums.
Pretty much free whole Closer album by Josh Groban. Excellent singer, lots of different music styles. Had the best drummer I've seen live that wasn't in a metal band.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

We should give it a day or two, then do our next four. Maybe not allow the next four until we hit page four? 

Sneak peak…
5) The Traveling Wilburys - End of the Line









End of the Line by The Traveling Wilburys


Listen to End of the Line by The Traveling Wilburys on Apple Music. 1988. Duration: 3:29




music.apple.com


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

xanny by Billie Eilish


Listen to xanny by Billie Eilish on Apple Music. 2019. Duration: 4:03




music.apple.com













Broken Love by Fella & Lucky Luke


Listen to Broken Love by Fella & Lucky Luke on Apple Music. 2018. Duration: 3:23




music.apple.com













Come Away with Me by Norah Jones


Listen to Come Away with Me by Norah Jones on Apple Music. 2002. Duration: 3:18




music.apple.com













Wrong To Love You by Chris Isaak


Listen to Wrong To Love You by Chris Isaak on Apple Music. 1989. Duration: 4:19




music.apple.com


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

North Country II , lots of silence , Piano great for tuning, and that Flugelhorn .... goosebumps
Various version in HD / DSD etc





Bass can you hear me , I call this the rattle finder ,





School , Supertramp , Oldschool mixed stereo imaging , wide stage instruments nicely located across stage





The Sea ( Symphonic Tales ) , Haevn , Same record label as " London Grammar" 






Bonus track ... Got to have something from New Zealand , but then also in NZ Reggae Dub


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

saltyone said:


> . I’ll be checked into rehab before this new build is done. Seriously, I’ve been short tempered and irritable, bad insomnia, bad dreams when I can sleep


Have a song for ya ...


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I know most all of you don't play CD's, but I do and I make Test CD's, with music that I may or may not listen on a regular basis. I provided my Test CD to my Installer and he liked it so much I let him keep it and burned another one.

The music on my Test CD's features _extremely well recorded, well remastered, well remixed music_ that has Super Clear Acoustic Guitar, Scorching Electric Guitar, Heavy Drums, Pounding Bass, Crystal Clear Vocals, Sizzling Synthesizers, etc.

I mean it's fine and dandy that this thread has pretty much evolved into a _"What's my favorite songs"_ thread, which Is why I'll be moving it to the Music Forum...

I listed ten of the songs on my Test CD, in my Build thread and put links to (3) of the more obscure songs, there as well, if anyone would like to check them out, here is the Link and it is Post #10 (on page 1)...









2019 Honda Passport: Thesis 3-Way Set-up


As a Quality Manager and previous Design Engineer, I have documented my build below. Keeping in mind my goal was not to make this an on-going hobby, constantly swapping components out and creating my own “Winchester House”, my goal was to upgrade the stereo and then stop, enjoy and get on with...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

The opening of "Dark Necessities" for dynamic range. The drums seem to double and then again and then again and then the bass kicks in. Love it!





"Don't start now" Her voice can be screechy on some systems.





"Ride Me Like a Wave" Close your eyes. You can place every instrument. Sounds like you're in the room. And the whisper at 1:05.





My Tool song.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> 😃
> 
> I'm not like every one here. Obviously I'm off my rocker some times. I have no explanation to none besides I'm a total basshead. These are songs after put on after I did some Auto tuning on the Helix 🙈
> 
> ...


I really hate that Put on still gets used. That song was never good to me. I am open enough to understand why people demo with it a ton but.....god that song was never great to me.

That being said....I have a song that's perfect for you...it's hard to find a good mix of the song and it's not exactly a song to show off in your setup but it's right up your alley given your name and current vehicle.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I know most all of you don't play CD's, but I do and I make Test CD's, with music that I may or may not listen on a regular basis. I provided my Test CD to my Installer and he liked it so much I let him keep it and burned another one.
> 
> The music on my Test CD's features _extremely well recorded, well remastered, well remixed music_ that has Super Clear Acoustic Guitar, Scorching Electric Guitar, Heavy Drums, Pounding Bass, Crystal Clear Vocals, Sizzling Synthesizers, etc.
> 
> ...


Party pooper. The thread is about if you could only chose 4 songs and why you would chose them. I'm sure most on here have way more than 4 they use, pick 4 songs off your CD and tell us why you chose those songs.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Freakquency said:


> I really hate that Put on still gets used. That song was never good to me. I am open enough to understand why people demo with it a ton but.....god that song was never great to me.
> 
> That being said....I have a song that's perfect for you...it's hard to find a good mix of the song and it's not exactly a song to show off in your setup but it's right up your alley given your name and current vehicle.


I love put on... the beat always hits the spot to me. I can care less about Kanye in the song. I'm about the beats and that one hits all the right notes to me. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I love put on... the beat always hits the spot to me. I can care less about Kanye in the song. I'm about the beats and that one hits all the right notes to me. 🤷🏽‍♂️


Definitely respect the position. Wasn't coming at your particular taste..just speaking about the song itself.


----------



## Mike_Saw_75 (8 mo ago)

This is a great thread!

I plan on referring to this and creating a Tidal playlist with the songs mentioned.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Kai Engel has a lot of good music, and a majority of it is free. Most of his music has a classical feel to it, this one is a bit different.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

robtr8 said:


> The opening of "Dark Necessities" for dynamic range. The drums seem to double and then again and then again and then the bass kicks in. Love it!


Dark Necessities has been a favorite of mine for years. I'm not sure why, but the song has an emotional impact on me...always has. Maybe the subconscious is making some obscure association. I listened to a lot of different music overseas...it's hard to say what ****ed up memory is being triggered. There's just something about it. The song definitely sounds amazing through a quality system. Their song "Soul to Squeeze" has a similar impact.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I'll bite.

1. H.E.R. - Losing - it has a woman with a beautiful voice over a beat that is both subdued but bottom heavy as hell. Will certainly test the limits of your low end with some authority if your setup can hold it.






2. Jill Scott - A Long Walk - another beautiful woman with a beautiful song that has a nice subtle feel to it with her doing effortless playing around with her lyrics and structure.






3. Vinnie Paz - Monster's Ball - pure aggression....will definitely show up in your midbass and may make you drive faster 






4. Norah Jones - Sunrise - I just enjoy Norah and her voice.


----------



## Willbo (Mar 23, 2014)

What I have found is that many people don’t know a lot of the good “SQ” songs so I try to find songs they are familiar with. So here goes….

1. Eagles live Hotel California of course. Sick of the song but not sick of the reactions.

2. Almost anything on INXS Kick

3. Heart - Stairway to Heaven tribute live

4. And for me I usuallyend up on Barenaked Ladies - Blame it on Me. Shamelessly stolen from a PSSound playlist but if you can get this one to play right your system is probably dialed in pretty nicely.


----------



## Smittydog (6 mo ago)

I'm still working on listening to the songs on the first page of this thread and making a playlist of all them. Keep em coming and thanks for all the good tunes. Any tips on well recorded dynamic motorhead songs? Love me some motorhead but a lot of their stuff is a little flat. Sympathy for the devil cover is one of my favs by them.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Smittydog said:


> I'm still working on listening to the songs on the first page of this thread and making a playlist of all them. Keep em coming and thanks for all the good tunes. Any tips on well recorded dynamic motorhead songs? Love me some motorhead but a lot of their stuff is a little flat. Sympathy for the devil cover is one of my favs by them.


I’m sure you’ve tried this one…”Deaf Forever”









Deaf Forever by Motörhead


Listen to Deaf Forever by Motörhead on Apple Music. 1986. Duration: 4:26




music.apple.com





One of my favorites…”The Game”









The Game by Motörhead


Listen to The Game by Motörhead on Apple Music. 2002. Duration: 3:29




music.apple.com





One more…”Orgasmatron”









Orgasmatron by Motörhead


Listen to Orgasmatron by Motörhead on Apple Music. 1986. Duration: 5:26




music.apple.com


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

female vocals at LC, C, RC. not safe for work.


----------



## GTSQL (Mar 10, 2021)

1: Korn- Coming undone. Great drums excellent pauses 
2: Billy Idol- Rebel yell (unplugged version). Good test for upper mids to highs
3: HBK Gang- Go Crazy. Max bass! 
4uran Duran- A view to a kill. Played full tilt. 

4 songs is not enough!


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Pulling together some thoughts others have said: Has to be MY music, not MSC's stupid list of music I'd never listen to in a million years (except "Till Tomorrow", that one is pretty cool). Has to have EMOTION, probably why "God Only Knows" shows up so much. Four is NOT enough.


----------



## GTSQL (Mar 10, 2021)

Great thread! 
I bought the AC DM-810 specifically for the 4 tuning presets quickly accessible through the arc bass knob. Thanks for all your posts! Will be updating my tuning list.


----------



## BMW 1M (3 mo ago)

nauc1 said:


> i heard Arc Audio uses this


I use the track a lot too - but not for critical listening, for demo'ing. It makes any reasonably tuned system sound good. It's not very good for picking flaws out though, imo.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

BMW 1M said:


> I use the track a lot too - but not for critical listening, for demo'ing. It makes any reasonably tuned system sound good. It's not very good for picking flaws out though, imo.


The first time I heard it in the truck, I was like “holy ****, that’s cool”. After listening to it about 500 times, I’m still at “holy ****, that’s cool”. 😂


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok saltyone, it's time for round 2.

4 songs you use to show off your system to your friends. I'll post mine in a bit.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't have friends 😃.... But I'll share 4 songs.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I don't have friends 😃.... But I'll share 4 songs.


Ha! I don't have friends either. So I like when someone pulls up next to me with their windows down blaring their music. I take that as a good opportunity to roll mine and and share my system with them.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok, here is my first tune. This is a pretty new one, but it sounds badass on on a good system.

Bad Omens - The Death of Peace of Mind


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Crisp drums on this song and the rhyme schemes and lyrics alone make this a must listen. Good quality hip hop


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok, I couldn't chose between these two for my country music listening co-workers. (Which is most of them) I was away from my desk once and my computer started playing Disturbed and they thought my computer had a demon in it.  Away, track 2 will be either one of these 2. I'm not a huge Country Music fan, but Chris Stapleton is probably my favorite, he has amazing vocals.

Chris Stapleton - You Should Probably Leave





or

Chris Stapleton - Tennessee Whiskey


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> Crisp drums on this song and the rhyme schemes and lyrics alone make this a must listen. Good quality hip hop


I like the beats. Gets the head bobbin.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Ok, I couldn't chose between these two for my country music listening co-workers. (Which is most of them) I was away from my desk once and my computer started playing Disturbed and they thought my computer had a demon in it.  Away, track 2 will be either one of these 2. I'm not a huge Country Music fan, but Chris Stapleton is probably my favorite, he has amazing vocals.
> 
> Chris Stapleton - You Should Probably Leave
> 
> ...


Chris' mastering is super streaky to me, some tracks are really well done, some are just mush. With that said, Death Row is probably my favorite recording to play in my truck, I Was Wrong #2. The first first verse of Death Row really shines on some nice mids.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

RickWilson said:


> Chris' mastering is super streaky to me, some tracks are really well done, some are just mush. With that said, Death Row is probably my favorite recording to play in my truck, I Was Wrong #2. The first first verse of Death Row really shines on some nice mids.


Death Row is a good tune.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok, track 3. Probably one of my favorite rock bands of all time. I simply love the drums in this track.

Godsmack - Voodoo


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Finally, track 4. I had to think about this one as there are so many. But from another one of my all time favorite bands. Brent Smith has amazing vocals and Zach Myers on the guitar is an great duo. The Smith & Myers acoustic albums have some really good tracks on them.

Shinedown - Simple Man


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I've been a big 2pac fan since I was a kid and since my music taste is probly blasphemy in the SQ world lol 😆 I'll go ahead and share that.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I've been a big 2pac fan since I was a kid and since my music taste is probly blasphemy in the SQ world lol 😆 I'll go ahead and share that.


We'll have to carry the torch it seems.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I've been a big 2pac fan since I was a kid and since my music taste is probly blasphemy in the SQ world lol 😆 I'll go ahead and share that.


I loved 2Pac. I'm not a huge rap fan, but I do love the older stuff.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

I mean....before Fallon....before all of the ********....these guys were the truth.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Not SQ tracks by any means but some good window down slammers.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

M_Mark28 said:


> Not SQ tracks by any means but some good window down slammers.


respect for the BusDriver shout out.


----------



## BMW 1M (3 mo ago)

I'm in a region with very different musical tastes to what's been posted so far, so not sure what to share...

I'll start with this - if the demo-ee was around for it, this track will mess with their heads, because they just haven't ever heard it sound like it sounds on my system (you'll need about +10dB on the subs though):


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

I lived in Central America for 4 years in the 90's, their music was substantially different than what I normally listened to. I could play that **** like no body's business though.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

I feel it's my duty to introduce my friends (and the next couple cars over) to this one:


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

robtr8 said:


> I feel it's my duty to introduce my friends (and the next couple cars over) to this one:


I want to see Rammstein live so bad. I watched some of there shows on Amazon and it looks to be so much fun.


----------



## BMW 1M (3 mo ago)

OK, I promise I'm not actually 70 years old. I'll post some newer tracks soon, but here's one you can playlist up with the Lionel Richie track's +10dB sub, and knock someone's socks off:


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

BMW 1M said:


> I'm in a region with very different musical tastes to what's been posted so far, so not sure what to share...
> 
> I'll start with this - if the demo-ee was around for it, this track will mess with their heads, because they just haven't ever heard it sound like it sounds on my system (you'll need about +10dB on the subs though):


I heard this at a buddys house for the first time last year, Its got some punch to it for its age.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

(75% of the album)











There is always the classics - Eagles/SRV/Alice in chains unplugged/Fleetwood/Floyd. Anything from yosi horikawa and lindsey stirling are also something different and kinda cool.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Tin Pan Alley_ Stevie Ray Vaughan
T.O.P. Adjacent _ Gordon Goodwin's big phat band
Evil ways_ Santana
Liquid Spirit _ Gregory Porter


----------



## BMW 1M (3 mo ago)

OK, bringing it up to the last decade now, this in lossless on a good system is pretty magical:






And for the EDM fans:





Make sure you have all rattles fixed for this one!


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Well, I have no friends because I don't play my music loud, so if you pull up next to me blasting that $hit. I'm pulling this song on you guys.






Now because I'm pissed






Then follow up with this because I have nothing to prove






Then I'm driving off to this.


----------

